# Haunted_Sausage Gets Owned



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

The village idiot Haunted_Sausage gets upset at OP for not wanting to be a wage slave.

Gets so rustled he questions OP on his claims of having 20k in savings and a motorbike despite not working like a slave to get it.

Haunted_Sausage claims to make £3700 per week, doing a job which requires no work, provides no proof of claims

OP posts evidence of savings and bike (page 9)

Haunted_Sausage responds by saying 'gay bike' (29 year old man apparently) After being proven wrong and made to look like a fool

Haunted_Sausage has 12 points on his licence (lol), suffers from low test, depression and drug abuse. Responds to every single post OP makes even when being on ignore list for weeks. Highly likely to be a loner creep with no girls, no money and no morning wood.

Enjoy


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Probably the part-time one.

I would rather be happy than work 42+ hours a week for more pay. My dad does that and he's never happy lol


----------



## united (May 11, 2016)

Earn as much as you can while your young would be my advice, I didn't and it's something I've always regretted!

Its hard enough to get on the property ladder as it is now days, you don't want to be in your 30's without a deposit


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Just deal on fb, make more money, and plenty of fkn free time


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

united said:


> Earn as much as you can while your young would be my advice, I didn't and it's something I've always regretted!
> 
> Its hard enough to get on the property ladder as it is now days, you don't want to be in your 30's without a deposit


 Waaaaaaaat


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

united said:


> AsEarn as much as you can while your young would be my advice, I didn't and it's something I've always regretted!
> 
> Its hard enough to get on the property ladder as it is now days, you don't want to be in your 30's without a deposit


 Now I would advise the opposite of this. I worked very long hours when I was in my twenties and thirties. 16 hours days, 7 days a week and even cashed my holidays in. I deeply regret It now. I lost time with family and friends and while everyone else was having fun I was slogging. Fvck that! You work to live not live to work.


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

I have rich parents so I'll never truely struggle for money. Just want something to sink my teeth into but not consume my life either.

Thought gym instructor but they're on poverty pay


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Stop being a lazy little sh!t and get a full time job lol


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Just do what half of this forum does and go on JSA while bullsh1tting that you make 100K a year.


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

42 hours a week isn't much mate! Should leave plenty of time for the gym etc What's this 'self improvement', you at uni or doing a course?

I think once you start working more than 55 hours a week it impedes on your life and then you should decide if it's worth the extra cash.

24 is young but you should be looking to move out and start being more independent! Doubt that that is affordable on a part time wage


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

I work 40-45 hours a week get in the gym and socialise on the weekends, why wouldn't you have time? Unless your travelling hours to work and back?


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

MidsGuy21 said:


> I have rich parents so I'll never truely struggle for money. Just want something to sink my teeth into but not consume my life either.
> 
> Thought gym instructor but they're on poverty pay


 You sound like a stuck up snivelling little posh boy who would crumble in the real world mate


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Road work ftw


----------



## Peasnall (Jan 24, 2011)

42! Wish I did 42, more like 92 lol.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

anaboliclove said:


> You sound like a stuck up snivelling little posh boy who would crumble in the real world mate


 I like how you added the word mate at the end after all the insults lol.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> Just do what half of this forum does and go on JSA while bullsh1tting that you make 100K a year.


 Nowt wrong wi being on the dole, if there was it wouldnt be so popular


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

EpicSquats said:


> I like how you added the word mate at the end after all the insults lol.


 It was meant in a patronising way way lol. Nah I'm just busting the lads chops fair play if his parents have a few quid.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

42 hours a week and can't do gym socialising or meeting women? You must sleep 84 hours a week then? Lazy t**t.


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

My standard week is meant to be 40 hours and probably do over that and to be honest I don't think that's much at all. I have shed loads of free time.

Get grafting and earn some coin.


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

sen said:


> 42 hours a week and can't do gym socialising or meeting women? You must sleep 84 hours a week then? Lazy t**t.


 Ok:

Shift is 8:30 until 5:30.

Drive directly to the gym and get changed, ready to workout at 6pm

Spend 1:30-2 hours doing your routine because every Tom Dick and Harry have the same idea after work. My gym is Xercise4less which is a huge ass warehouse type gym with several squat racks, loads of machines and free weights, yet even with all that, they sell such cheap memberships that everyone has one and everyone goes at the same time.

Finish workout and drive home by between 7pm and 8:15pm

Make some food and have a shower. Shave, do dishes, laundry or other small things like wash the car, clean the house or whatever you need to do.

After that its 11pm so get straight to bed ready to wake up at 7am and repeat.

So much free time


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

I'd get to the gym before work, will cut your waiting times by 100%.

I'd also stop being a f**got


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

MidsGuy21 said:


> Ok:
> 
> Shift is 8:30 until 5:30.
> 
> ...


 Gym is your free time fcuk nugget


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

MidsGuy21 said:


> Ok:
> 
> Shift is 8:30 until 5:30.
> 
> ...


 I have a 2 year old child, work 40-84 hours a week 2-10 10-6 6-6 12-10 2-2 10-10 you name it, I'll probably do it. Train 5 x a week. Manage to do whatever.


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

MidsGuy21 said:


> Ok:
> 
> Shift is 8:30 until 5:30


 Perfect, gym for 6:15am until about 7:45, straight to work, home for 6. Bed for 10. Repeat.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Kill Kcal said:


> Perfect, gym for 6:15am until about 7:45, straight to work, home for 6. Bed for 10. Repeat.


 Exactly what I do, 5 days a week and socialise weekends. Except for the bed by 10 part, can't sleep that early more like 11.30 - 12 for me!


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

Kill Kcal said:


> Perfect, gym for 6:15am until about 7:45, straight to work, home for 6. Bed for 10. Repeat.


 So you wake up around 5:30AM every day and go to bed at 10pm? Assuming you take about half an hour to actually fall asleep that means you get 7 hours sleep a night. Thats not enough, really you should get 8 hours minimum.

Also my gym doesnt open that early


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

My girlfriend has 3 kids, full time job 6 days a week, looks after her disabled mum, makes kids dinners/tea ironing washing etc etc did a 3 year foundation degree and just done her BA hons and got a 1st. Stop making excuses.


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

Most people work 40 hours a week and still have a social life and then for the gym... Well I do anyway lol


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Rich parents.....Sigma, is that you?

:lol:


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

MidsGuy21 said:


> So you wake up around 5:30AM every day and go to bed at 10pm? Assuming you take about half an hour to actually fall asleep that means you get 7 hours sleep a night. Thats not enough, really you should get 8 hours minimum.
> 
> Also my gym doesnt open that early


 I wake up at 6 and in the gym doing my first set at 6.15.....what crappy gym doesn't open at 6am


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

elliot1989 said:


> Most people work 40 hours a week and still have a social life and then for the gym... Well I do anyway lol


 Piece of piss mate. 168 hours in a fu**ing week.


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

sen said:


> Piece of piss mate. 168 hours in a fu**ing week.


 Sometimes there isn't enough hours in a day but that's life. Hate people that can't be assed to work for a living


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

I worked 40 hours a week once upon a time. I got a second job....i didn't even need the money - i was just bored! :yawn:


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

sen said:


> My girlfriend has 3 kids, full time job 6 days a week, looks after her disabled mum, makes kids dinners/tea ironing washing etc etc did a 3 year foundation degree and just done her BA hons and got a 1st. Stop making excuses.


 A real hardworking woman you have there.

big fu**ing respect.

OP you should be fu**ing ashamed of yourself.

There are 24 hours in a day,you're a young healthy man in the prime of your life,don't waste those hours.

Be different if you were 17 or 18,you can be forgiven for being a bit lazy,but you're 24 now,supposed to be a man.Act like one!

(wish I had rich parents!)


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Do a full time job FFS. Choosing to only work part time would be frankly dumb, and lazy. You can't possibly expect to go through your life doing that, and a CV full of part time employment is going to look rubbish when you do realise you need to take things more serisously.

I work about 40 hours per week and have plenty of free time; you're worrying about nothing. Try having children if you want to know what having no free time is like!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

What happens on weekends?? Can't you socialise then and chase women?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

elliot1989 said:


> Sometimes there isn't enough hours in a day but that's life. Hate people that can't be assed to work for a living


 He hasn't even mentioned weekends? Most people work etc and have no time during the week but that's what weekends are for isn't it?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Still do wtf I want

And will Retire before im 50


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

sen said:


> My girlfriend has 3 kids, full time job 6 days a week, looks after her disabled mum, makes kids dinners/tea ironing washing etc etc did a 3 year foundation degree and just done her BA hons and got a 1st. Stop making excuses.


 You are a lucky man :thumb


----------



## Longwaytogo (May 27, 2016)

MidsGuy21 said:


> What to do what to do.
> 
> Become a wagecuck and work 42+ hours a week or work part time and struggle but have time for gym, social life, meeting girls, self improving, learning etc.
> 
> Which did you pick at 24?


 42 hours!? I wish I could of got a job with as little as 42 hours a week at 24 lol I was doing 12 hour night shifts for a year to try and clear my debt and still had time to train and went out on the pull......take the work earn some money and train late night or even early morning.


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

sen said:


> What happens on weekends?? Can't you socialise then and chase women?


 Shift pattern is:

Mon, Tues, Thurs, Fri 8:30 til 5:30

Weds close at 1pm

Sat close at 5pm

44 hours a week excluding lunch hours


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> You are a lucky man :thumb


 When I saw your name in the notification I thought you was gonna tell me she hasn't actually been to university, she's been round your house getting her back doors kicked off!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

sen said:


> When I saw your name in the notification I thought you was gonna tell me she hasn't actually been to university, she's been round your house getting her back doors kicked off!


 Lol no mate

I'm a softy under all that s**t talk

Admire people like that seriously :thumb


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MidsGuy21 said:


> Shift pattern is:
> 
> Mon, Tues, Thurs, Fri 8:30 til 5:30
> 
> ...


 72 this week and still going all night

Up tour Tren m mate :lol:


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

MidsGuy21 said:


> What to do what to do.
> 
> Become a wagecuck and work 42+ hours a week or work part time and struggle but have time for gym, social life, meeting girls, self improving, learning etc.
> 
> Which did you pick at 24?


 That's a difficult one mate, parting is much more fun when you are younger but saving up is more important. Knowing what I know now I would have saved up instead of spending all the time. If you can get a good foothold financially early on in your life, say the next 10 years you will still be young enough to enjoy yourself. IMO knuckle down to some hard graft and save up, you'll thank yourself in the future.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

MidsGuy21 said:


> Shift pattern is:
> 
> Mon, Tues, Thurs, Fri 8:30 til 5:30
> 
> ...


 Half day on Weds, Sunday off..

The kids in Africa would be playing their violins for you right now if they had them, cupcake.

You sound like a 24 year old baby tbh


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

sen said:


> My girlfriend has 3 kids, full time job 6 days a week, looks after her disabled mum, makes kids dinners/tea ironing washing etc etc did a 3 year foundation degree and just done her BA hons and got a 1st. Stop making excuses.


 If only her lazy fella helped out :lol:


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

Ares said:


> Half day on Weds, Sunday off..
> 
> The kids in Africa would be playing their violins for you right now if they had them, cupcake.
> 
> You sound like a 24 year old baby tbh


 Just not about that wagecuck life. Why grind day in day out just to own a place that you could live in with rent for much less.

I mean fair enough if you intend to settle and marry and have kids but if you don't want that then there is no benefit.

May as well work part time, save enough to travel Europe for a bit, come back and repeat


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

Lol 42 come on bro that's minor I work 40hrs still have plenty of time 4 gym and mates and my girl.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Your Dad & no doubt your Mum, worked hard & became rich.

But you, don't think you want to.

Lazy little boy.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

MidsGuy21 said:


> Just not about that wagecuck life. Why grind day in day out just to own a place that you could live in with rent for much less.
> 
> I mean fair enough if you intend to settle and marry and have kids but if you don't want that then there is no benefit.


 Where will you live when you've retired? You also don't know you are not going to end up getting married and starting a family - most people do even if they don't envisage it when younger.

Also think about your long term career.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MidsGuy21 said:


> Just not about that wagecuck life. Why grind day in day out just to own a place that you could live in with rent for much less.
> 
> I mean fair enough if you intend to settle and marry and have kids but if you don't want that then there is no benefit.
> 
> May as well work part time, save enough to travel Europe for a bit, come back and repeat


 As you get older, the days get shorter.

If you think you're tired now, you've felt nothing yet.

If you have rich parents, what I'd do if I was in your shoes would be to get a job and loan 25k off the parents to buy a property as a buy to let so the renters are paying for it. You pay off your parents. If you decide it's time to settle, the house is there with a much lower repayment at that point.

You may rent for 20% less than the equivalent mortgage if you get lucky but the rent goes up over time and is never paid off whereas owning it remains the same so when rent is more than the mortgage(after 5-10yrs), you're gaining each month and can laugh at those who had the same mentality as you have. The other thing is, once paid for, you could reduce your working hours by the amount of the mortgage payment once paid off without a drop in lifestyle?

Fancy an expensive holiday/car/etc? Remortgage.


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> As you get older, the days get shorter.
> 
> If you think you're tired now, you've felt nothing yet.
> 
> ...


 Good advice, i have about 20k saved anyway and have dabbled at the thought of doing this but it makes sense


----------



## Peasnall (Jan 24, 2011)

MidsGuy21 said:


> So you wake up around 5:30AM every day and go to bed at 10pm? Assuming you take about half an hour to actually fall asleep that means you get 7 hours sleep a night. Thats not enough, really you should get 8 hours minimum.
> 
> Also my gym doesnt open that early


 Who says you should get 8 hrs minimum ? What a load of shite.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MidsGuy21 said:


> Good advice, i have about 20k saved anyway and have dabbled at the thought of doing this but it makes sense


 The other thing is, I'm guessing you still live with your parents so why not plough any savings into the mortgage to get it paid off quicker, you'll not make interest on savings yet be charged on the mortgage so may as well pay into it. I'd say you'd pay it off in roughly ten years which isn't long as think about it, anyone buying a place at 34 will perhaps have a 1200quid a month mortgage payment on a terrace in ten years so you could potentially have a job earning far less at 34.

If you decide to go off travelling, no bother as you just don't pay into the mortgage. If the mortgage is say 600PM but inflation makes the rent 800PM then you could possibly have 200PM coming in for your travels(income tax dependant).

If you buy an house for yourself, you could use the rental money off the first to pay most of the mortgage.

Theres a lot to think about and so many different scenarios.


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

Chrisallan said:


> A real hardworking woman you have there.
> 
> big fu**ing respect.
> 
> ...


 Thats just it, you wish you did so instead you tell him to be ashamed of himself, but if you were able to not work and live okay, you would, I don't give a fvck what you say.


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

naturalguy said:


> Thats just it, you wish you did so instead you tell him to be ashamed of himself, but if you were able to not work and live okay, you would, I don't give a fvck what you say.


 Only because it would be nice to know,if I lose my job my parents could help me and my family out with our mortgage,until I get another job,if they were rich.

But if they were super rich,I'll admit,it would be nice to not have to work,but I don't think the OPs in that position!

So,I'm a hypocrite,shoot me!!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> If only her lazy fella helped out :lol:


 I know mate. Had the snip Wednesday evening, 10hour shift today, off tomorrow then i do

Monday - Friday 6pm-6am

saturday 2pm-10pm

sunday 6pm-6am

this continues until September some time.


----------



## united (May 11, 2016)

PaulB said:


> Now I would advise the opposite of this. I worked very long hours when I was in my twenties and thirties. 16 hours days, 7 days a week and even cashed my holidays in. I deeply regret It now. I lost time with family and friends and while everyone else was having fun I was slogging. Fvck that! You work to live not live to work.


 But the flip side is you put the effort in early so you can have a better life, less stress later on!

i didn't start my own business untill I was 30 and it's been a real struggle, and I wish I did it 10 years earlier instead of pissing money down the toilet, wasting money on crap I didn't need. My aim now is to be able to manage my business without getting my hands dirty by the time I'm 40 (3 years time) and reap the rewards of ten years hard graft.

thats just my opinion of course, you need to do what makes you happy......I just wouldn't advise coasting through life, but that's me


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

You can work young or work old. Either way it takes X amount of graft to achieve anything worth having!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

MidsGuy21 said:


> Good advice, i have about 20k saved anyway and have dabbled at the thought of doing this but it makes sense


 can you not cut down your hours at work and spend more time in the public toilets?


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

sen said:


> I know mate. Had the snip Wednesday evening, 10hour shift today, off tomorrow then i do
> 
> Monday - Friday 6pm-6am
> 
> ...


 That saturday shift is bullshit.

Your doing a friday nightshift and they want you back in saturday for 2pm. How much sleep you going to get. Your meant to have 11 hours minimum between shifts.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

monkeybiker said:


> That saturday shift is bullshit.
> 
> Your doing a friday nightshift and they want you back in saturday for 2pm. How much sleep you going to get. Your meant to have 11 hours minimum between shifts.


 Probably get up around 12. It's a common thing at my place.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

can you just not work full time earn decent money , go to gym and have social life at weekends, if you're young going out midweek you'll be able to handle fine, at 17 I was working full-time going out 5 days out of 7 and sat/sun house parties , too much money too young was unreal though , still is lol at 28


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> can you not cut down your hours at work and spend more time in the public toilets?


 Wage cuck confirmed. Your bird is getting banged while you slave brah


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

MidsGuy21 said:


> Wage cuck confirmed. Your bird is getting banged while you slave brah


 sigmaaaaaaaa


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> sigmaaaaaaaa


 Loooserrrrr


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Wagecuck-What a term, trying to belittle those who earn a wage lol


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

C' mon Siggy, is that bird of yours still being banged by your Dad?


----------



## D_MMA (Aug 21, 2008)

Self Improvement? Are you a hippy?

I do average 50 hours a week, train most evenings and sometimes twice a day, and still have plenty time to spend with my young family.

If you want it to happen you make time. simple as. & drink s**t loads of coffee.

someone put earlier to earn as much as you can while your young. I completely agree... ! doesn't mean anything else suffers, not in a world where 24hour gyms are popping up everywhere.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

MidsGuy21 said:


> Loooserrrrr


 still seeing the bird with the monkey hands?

SIGGGMMMMMMAAAAAA


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

24 year old and still wanting to work part time and people wonder why the country is the way it is.

Get a full time job, if 8.30 to 5.30 doesn't suit you, get a job with a different shift pattern.Go to a gym where you don't need to spend 2 hours on a workout, far too long imo.


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

Is Sigma some kind of misc like term or what? Don't get it.

Seems like the ones with a less stressful life comment good advice and the full on wagecucks who are bitter at anyone who has it a little easier comment the venomous nonsense.

If you read any self help book on how to make friends and influence people it will tell you not to criticize others. Those who ignore become wagecucks I guess.

Suppose I'd be pissed if I was told what to do by The Man every single day


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

Peasnall said:


> Who says you should get 8 hrs minimum ? What a load of shite.


 http://www.helpguide.org/articles/sleep/how-much-sleep-do-you-need.htm


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

MidsGuy21 said:


> So you wake up around 5:30AM every day and go to bed at 10pm? Assuming you take about half an hour to actually fall asleep that means you get 7 hours sleep a night. Thats not enough, really you should get 8 hours minimum.
> 
> Also my gym doesnt open that early


 Most people don't need 8 hours sleep a night. 6 is enough for some people. In fact if I sleep for longer than 7 hours I feel like s**t,just like if I have less than 5 hours sleep.

Sleep is hours you are wasting.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

benji666 said:


> Most people don't need 8 hours sleep a night. 6 is enough for some people. In fact if I sleep for longer than 7 hours I feel like s**t,just like if I have less than 5 hours sleep.
> 
> Sleep is hours you are wasting.


 Lol @ what you just wrote.

Read it back to yourself. You'll realise what's so funny.

'Most' meaning the majority but then back this up by 'some' and what YOU require.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

You need money in life, I would rather be a wagecuk than a leech.

f**k living that peasant life.


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

If you can afford to work less then do it - most would


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

MidsGuy21 said:


> If you read any self help book on how to make friends and influence people it will tell you not to criticize others. Those who ignore become wagecucks I guess.


 You realise that by repeatedly using your absurd term 'wagecuck' that you are criticising/insulting 99% of the people on the board?

An unrelated factor that you aren't considering is that for many a large part of their self-worth comes through the contribution they make to society through their jobs.


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

Money is everything in life, get the full time job. You'll only regret it later.


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

GameofThrones said:


> Money is everything in life, get the full time job. You'll only regret it later.


 Surely happiness is everything in life...


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

MidsGuy21 said:


> Surely happiness is everything in life...


 It undoubtedly is, sadly for me, the things in life that bring me happiness cost money.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Ultrasonic said:


> You realise that by repeatedly using your absurd term 'wagecuck' that you are criticising/insulting 99% of the people on the board?
> 
> An unrelated factor that you aren't considering is that for many a large part of their self-worth comes through the contribution they make to society through their jobs.


 Sadly I think 99% is a bit optimistic. Maybe 70% of us work.


----------



## will69176 (Jul 16, 2012)

MidsGuy21 said:


> I have rich parents so I'll never truely struggle for money. Just want something to sink my teeth into but not consume my life either.
> 
> Thought gym instructor but they're on poverty pay


 Don't you think your Dad would be disappointed in your attitude. Did he get 'rich' by working part time?

I'm 25 and my family are probably wealthier than average, but my Dad would disown me if i had no work ethic.


----------



## toecutter (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

MidsGuy21 said:


> What to do what to do.
> 
> Become a wagecuck and work 42+ hours a week or work part time and struggle but have time for gym, social life, meeting girls, self improving, learning etc.
> 
> Which did you pick at 24?


 You think 42 hours a week is a lot?

What did I do at 24? I was probably contracting doing 62-84hours a week for several weeks at a time.

sounds like graft isn't for you though


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

MidsGuy21 said:


> Surely happiness is everything in life...


 Have you ever been on the bones of your ass? I have... I can tell you there is zero happiness when you can't afford to eat, can't pay the bills and getting a mate to let you in a backdoor at the leisure centre so you can shower and wash your clothes at the same time.

its ducking awful! Tell me how happy you'd be doing that?

get the hours in and get earning


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> get the hours in and get earning


 I'd be happy to if it was a job i enjoyed. Some people have that glint in their eyes when they work, and you just know they love their job. I've never had that so i lack the drive to do it.

If for example working in a gym paid well i'd happily do loads of hours


----------



## toecutter (Dec 28, 2014)

When I was in my mid-20s, I settled into a routine of working 60 hours a week. 5x12 hour shifts Monday to Friday. Not much time for a life during the week, but still found time to train 4x a week and had Saturdays to see mates, Sundays to chill, etc.

Now at 32, I'm able to scale back with a bit of financial security and am still young enough to enjoy life just working 3 on 4 off (a nice balance, IMO). Definitely don't regret putting in all the overtime when I was younger.

Speaking of women, I definitely think the appeal of a hard working self-made man beats that of a hippy, alternative lifestyler who has to bring up the fact that Mum and Dad are rich. Girls don't want to hear a grown man talk about Mum and Dad. A man stands on his own 2 feet.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

MidsGuy21 said:


> I'd be happy to if it was a job i enjoyed. Some people have that glint in their eyes when they work, and you just know they love their job. I've never had that so i lack the drive to do it.
> 
> If for example working in a gym paid well i'd happily do loads of hours


 I get no satisfaction from my job any more, non at all after only 13 years doing it!

I now work 14:00 - 22:00 monday to Friday have my daytimes free to train and focus on a new project and have an easy snack job to go to to keep things ticking over.

work is s**t, you just make the most of it.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

toecutter said:


> When I was in my mid-20s, I settled into a routine of working 60 hours a week. 5x12 hour shifts Monday to Friday. Not much time for a life during the week, but still found time to train 4x a week and had Saturdays to see mates, Sundays to chill, etc.
> 
> Now at 32, I'm able to scale back with a bit of financial security and am still young enough to enjoy life just working 3 on 4 off (a nice balance, IMO). Definitely don't regret putting in all the overtime when I was younger.
> 
> Speaking of women, I definitely think the appeal of a hard working self-made man beats that of a hippy, alternative lifestyler who has to bring up the fact that Mum and Dad are rich. Girls don't want to hear a grown man talk about Mum and Dad. A man stands on his own 2 feet.


 That's exactly the same as me, I grafted hard when I was younger and now I'm nearly 29 I've just scaled it back and I'm enjoying a nice lifestyle with free time on my hands as well.

and dam right about 'mum and dad' it annoys f**k out of me, these people who've always had it easy.

I used to get ripped for only having an escort van when everyone had half decent cars. Difference was mum n dad put them through their test, bought them the car, maintained it, insured it, the ducking lot! My younger life was one long struggle but I learnt a lot...

like a bag of flaming hot monster munch for breakfast ain't so bad


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

MidsGuy21 said:


> Is Sigma some kind of misc like term or what? Don't get it.
> 
> Seems like the ones with a less stressful life comment good advice and the full on wagecucks who are bitter at anyone who has it a little easier comment the venomous nonsense.
> 
> ...


 Didn't know they had Hippies in Cheshire - coz that's where you're from isn't it Siggy?


----------



## Peasnall (Jan 24, 2011)

MidsGuy21 said:


> http://www.helpguide.org/articles/sleep/how-much-sleep-do-you-need.htm


 Everyone is different.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

MidsGuy21 said:


> I'd be happy to if it was a job i enjoyed. Some people have that glint in their eyes when they work, and you just know they love their job. I've never had that so i lack the drive to do it.
> 
> If for example working in a gym paid well i'd happily do loads of hours


 lol


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> lol


 lmao


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

MidsGuy21 said:


> lmao


 post a pic of your mum I think I know you


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> post a pic of your mum I think I know you


 Judging by your other posts you don't seem to even know the difference between your and you're so I doubt you know much at all let alone my mother.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

MidsGuy21 said:


> Judging by your other posts you don't seem to even know the difference between your and you're so I doubt you know much at all let alone my mother.


 He knows your Mum, of that I'm sure Siggy.

How long have you been an orthographer; because your punctuation is well below par?


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

latblaster said:


> He knows your Mum, of that I'm sure Siggy.
> 
> How long have you been an orthographer?


 A mod can happily chime in by running an IP lookup against this user you keep going on about. You really do sound daft i'm afraid.

I'd no doubt look down my nose at you IRL and chuckle inside.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

MidsGuy21 said:


> A mod can happily chime in by running an IP lookup against this user you keep going on about. You really do sound daft i'm afraid.
> 
> I'd no doubt look down my nose at you IRL and chuckle inside.


 We know they can Sigma


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

MidsGuy21 said:


> A mod can happily chime in by running an IP lookup against this user you keep going on about. You really do sound daft i'm afraid.
> 
> I'd no doubt look down my nose at you IRL and chuckle inside.


 Ahh yes, the self percieved confidence of youth.


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> We know they can Sigma


 Ok Cuck


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

MidsGuy21 said:


> Ok Cuck


 I'm not a wagecuck at the moment i'm a wannabe wagecuck at the moment a studyingcuck


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

ellisrimmer said:


> I'm not a wagecuck at the moment i'm a wannabe wagecuck at the moment I'm studying cock


 Fixed....


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Fixed....


 it wasn't broken!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

latblaster said:


> Ahh yes, the self percieved confidence of youth.


 Ahhh I remember that feeling....

that feeling was soon replaced by pain though when someone gave me a few digs for being a cheeky [email protected]


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@MidsGuy21

Have you come out yet?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

MidsGuy21 said:


> Judging by your other posts you don't seem to even know the difference between your and you're so I doubt you know much at all let alone my mother.


 I know the difference between an asshole and vagina and can confirm your mother does indeed prefer anal.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

MidsGuy21 said:


> Ok:
> 
> Shift is 8:30 until 5:30.
> 
> ...


 Lol mate half 8 to half 5? Just sounds like a normal full time job. Your 24 as well you're not that young you should probably be thinking about getting on the old career ladder. Try doing all that but add a couple of kids into the mix I generally don't get a sit down till after 10! Free time is for the weekends.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Also if mummy and daddy are so rich why are you struggling? Or are they really just moderately well off and putting up with your lazy arse?


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

MidsGuy21 said:


> What to do what to do.
> 
> Become a wagecuck and work 42+ hours a week or work part time and struggle but have time for gym, social life, meeting girls, self improving, learning etc.
> 
> Which did you pick at 24?


 I feel lazy for my 37hr week now LOL


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> I feel lazy for my 37hr week now LOL


 37hr is pretty much the standard and very manageable and a fair compromise for most people. Anything over 40 unless it is overtime agreed by yourself is borderline abuse imo. If the government changed the laws to make any worked hours over 40 classed as overtime i think the population would be happier


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

MidsGuy21 said:


> 37hr is pretty much the standard and very manageable and a fair compromise for most people. Anything over 40 unless it is overtime agreed by yourself is borderline abuse imo. If the government changed the laws to make any worked hours over 40 classed as overtime i think the population would be happier


 You think 3 hours makes any difference spread over 5 days?


----------



## benny_boy555 (Feb 2, 2015)

MidsGuy21 said:


> What to do what to do.
> 
> Become a wagecuck and work 42+ hours a week or work part time and struggle but have time for gym, social life, meeting girls, self improving, learning etc.
> 
> Which did you pick at 24?


 ive found the more money people earn, the more money they spend on useless sh!t. personally id work to earn enough money to be comfortable and enjoy life. unless your extremely passionate about your job id work to live, not live to work.


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

Mate, do what ever the fu*k makes you happy. Don't be a sheep and fall to the pressures of what society wants. Be your own man and f**k what anyone thinks.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

At the time, I'd have chosen work.. with hindsight - fk work!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> You think 3 hours makes any difference spread over 5 days?


 I think the 37 compared to 40 will be paid hours possibly?. Probably doesn't get paid for his break. Still in work for 40.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Personally I think you should work hard get a mortgage then chill.

Worked up to 60 hours a week when I was 20-23 and have fk all to show for it. Me and current girlfriend are working long long weeks to save money for a mortgage but other than that I don't have expensive tastes so 6 months after I'm dropping down to 30 hours and enjoying life.

Go to school

get a job

get a girlfriend

Buy a house

get married

have kids

Work till 65

Retire and enjoy life in s**t health generally.

What society says will make you happy

Many friends who went travelling or partied it up in Ibiza behind a bar don't seem to hate life so just do what makes you happy.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

monkeybiker said:


> That saturday shift is bullshit.
> 
> Your doing a friday nightshift and they want you back in saturday for 2pm. How much sleep you going to get. Your meant to have 11 hours minimum between shifts.


 My time sheet from work. Finishing 6am Saturday and back in at 2 is a weekly occurrence when we're busy. I'm A Parkinson by the way


----------



## gibbo10 (May 16, 2013)

sen said:


> My time sheet from work. Finishing 6am Saturday and back in at 2 is a weekly occurrence when we're busy. I'm A Parkinson by the way
> 
> View attachment 128990


 Fair play to you,i done a few months of 6-6 6 days a week and it drained the life outta couldnt do anything like that again


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

gibbo10 said:


> Fair play to you,i done a few months of 6-6 6 days a week and it drained the life outta couldnt do anything like that again


 Think we're doing 10 weeks minimum of this but I'm saving to take gf and kids to Thailand next near so it needs to be done.


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

gycraig said:


> Personally I think you should work hard get a mortgage then chill.
> 
> Worked up to 60 hours a week when I was 20-23 and have fk all to show for it. Me and current girlfriend are working long long weeks to save money for a mortgage but other than that I don't have expensive tastes so 6 months after I'm dropping down to 30 hours and enjoying life.
> 
> ...


 I dont get people like that. Just seem to wonder through life with no commitments but end up being OK.

Hate the thought of being tied down in a mortgage with someone. I get bored of them after a year usually. Maybe havnt found the right one but i'd sooner rent for life on my own than commit to a mortgage with someone i grow apart from


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

MidsGuy21 said:


> I dont get people like that. Just seem to wonder through life with no commitments but end up being OK.
> 
> Hate the thought of being tied down in a mortgage with someone. I get bored of them after a year usually. Maybe havnt found the right one but i'd sooner rent for life on my own than commit to a mortgage with someone i grow apart from


 Was the same till I met current gf. Could go well could go horrible but I want to be mortgage free by 40 I don't want to be 60 paying my rent out my pension.

Worst case case house gets sold we split equity. If it's 10 years down line it's still far better than the 50k id of chucked away on rent


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

gycraig said:


> Was the same till I met current gf. Could go well could go horrible but I want to be mortgage free by 40 I don't want to be 60 paying my rent out my pension.
> 
> Worst case case house gets sold we split equity. If it's 10 years down line it's still far better than the 50k id of chucked away on rent


 How old are you if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

MidsGuy21 said:


> How old are you if you dont mind me asking?


 25 now. Done my fking round etc already


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

MidsGuy21 said:


> I dont get people like that. Just seem to wonder through life with no commitments but end up being OK.
> 
> Hate the thought of being tied down in a mortgage with someone. I get bored of them after a year usually. Maybe havnt found the right one but i'd sooner rent for life on my own than commit to a mortgage with someone i grow apart from


 Get a mortgage on your own then. Renting for life if you can afford not to doesn't seem the best plan.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

MidsGuy21 said:


> I dont get people like that. Just seem to wonder through life with no commitments but end up being OK.
> 
> Hate the thought of being tied down in a mortgage with someone. I get bored of them after a year usually. Maybe havnt found the right one but i'd sooner rent for life on my own than commit to a mortgage with someone i grow apart from


 Get a mortgage on your own then. Renting for life if you can afford not to doesn't seem the best plan.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

9-5 - then i work weekends driving lorries, all just to make around 2300 per month... was on 40-50 for 4 years there working offshore, so this is a big hit and I hate living on this but working so much.

I have a dog too, and the gym and a girlfriend all too make time for...

if you're working 40 hours per week, getting 8 hours sleep and have nothing else - you aint working hard


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

@Oioi

Have a read/laugh!


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> @Oioi


 I'll come back to this haha


----------



## Beefcake91 (May 30, 2016)

PaulB said:


> Now I would advise the opposite of this. I worked very long hours when I was in my twenties and thirties. 16 hours days, 7 days a week and even cashed my holidays in. I deeply regret It now. I lost time with family and friends and while everyone else was having fun I was slogging. Fvck that! You work to live not live to work.


 Amen sista


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

Beefcake91 said:


> Amen sista


 This. The forum obsessive brought this thread up again but the fact remains true. I'll never work more than 40 a week. Some thrive on high stress, long hour jobs and seem fine with it. I need a decent work/life balance with generous holiday.

Work to live


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

I work a 49 hour week as standard. Will be bumping it up soon too. A maximum of 6 nights a week which would be 73 hours. Which is made up of 12.15 hour night shifts. So you can imagine my life is pretty much non existant.

Working like that though will allow me to save £1000 per month. So in 5 years I'll have £60,000 in cash and can begin property development and hopefully become quite wealthy.

I'm almost 28 now. So if I can stick to this for 5 years I'll be 33. Could be a millionaire by 40.

So in my mind it is worth it.

Money makes the world go round


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

MidsGuy21 said:


> Just not about that wagecuck life. Why grind day in day out just to own a place that you could live in with rent for much less.
> 
> I mean fair enough if you intend to settle and marry and have kids but if you don't want that then there is no benefit.
> 
> May as well work part time, save enough to travel Europe for a bit, come back and repeat


 Renting is much more expensive than a mortgage, sounds like you need to learn about how life works.

For example I bought my home 3 years ago and pay around £450 per month for my mortgage. On the rental market my home wouldn't leave you much change from £1000 per month.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

gycraig said:


> Personally I think you should work hard get a mortgage then chill.
> 
> Worked up to 60 hours a week when I was 20-23 and have fk all to show for it. Me and current girlfriend are working long long weeks to save money for a mortgage but other than that I don't have expensive tastes so 6 months after I'm dropping down to 30 hours and enjoying life.
> 
> ...


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

lewdylewd said:


> Renting is much more expensive than a mortgage, sounds like you need to learn about how life works.
> 
> For example I bought my home 3 years ago and pay around £450 per month for my mortgage. On the rental market my home wouldn't leave you much change from £1000 per month.


 But I bet the interest overall on your mortgage works out about 5/600 a month over the course of the loan

So its actually very similar in reality, except you have all the responsibility and debt hanging over you and have to fork out for every little problem


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

0161M said:


> But I bet the interest overall on your mortgage works out about 5/600 a month over the course of the loan
> 
> So its actually very similar in reality, except you have all the responsibility and debt hanging over you and have to fork out for every little problem


 No the total monthly payment is £450 of which only a very small fraction is interest. Interest on a mortgage is minimal (at the moment anyway).


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

lewdylewd said:


> No the total monthly payment is £450 of which only a very small fraction is interest. Interest on a mortgage is minimal (at the moment anyway).


 I get the total per month is 450

But when I look at mortgages they say things like borrow 200k over 25 years pay back 290k or whatever

That 90k interest is just the same as what you woukd be paying to rent somewhere so there is no difference


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

0161M said:


> I get the total per month is 450
> 
> But when I look at mortgages they say things like borrow 200k over 25 years pay back 290k or whatever
> 
> That 90k interest is just the same as what you woukd be paying to rent somewhere so there is no difference


 A £290k house will be a lot more than £450PM.

90k interest may sound a lot but it isn't really, also from the moment you buy the repayment is becoming less due to inflation while house value increasing(usually) whereas the rent will increase with inflation.

Usually the first 5yrs of a mortgage will be higher than rental for the same value house, then it will even out for 5yrs, then afterwards the payment should become less than that of rent. This is due to inflation of £ and rise in house prices.

By the 15yr mark, one really should be well ahead in terms of repayment and maintenance costs than those simply paying rent, any subsequent years from here onwards is where the buyer will be quids in. Not just the duration of the mortgage but however many years they live for. I'd imagine that the rent will perhaps increase by around 30% in ten years and perhaps 75-90% in 25yrs.

For example, I'm 39 and own my 4 bedhouse, no mortgage now therefore compared to someone who's rented, I'm at least 100quid a week better off than them(rental price of a rough flat).

The other great things about owning or having a mortgage is that you can use it as collateral or borrow money over the remaining term of the mortgage at a lower interest rate. You may have something to leave your kids/wife/etc when you die or you may choose to retire early by selling the house to go wild or simply downsize house and have the difference in prices to enjoy to supplement your income.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

MidsGuy21 said:


> This. The forum obsessive brought this thread up again but the fact remains true. I'll never work more than 40 a week. Some thrive on high stress, long hour jobs and seem fine with it. I need a decent work/life balance with generous holiday.
> 
> Work to live


 Why would you need to work long hours mummy and daddy will pay for you, plus you already saved up £20k and you got your Chinese moped thing so what more do you need from life?

keep 'sticking it to the man'


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

meh, work to what you want to achieve.. someone somewhere is working a little harder, and when they get the things you can't then dont moan. 
You wanna go do the bare minimum to get by then thats fine.


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

todai said:


> meh, work to what you want to achieve.. someone somewhere is working a little harder, and when they get the things you can't then dont moan.
> You wanna go do the bare minimum to get by then thats fine.


 40 hours a week is hardly the bare minimum. The bare minimum would be something like 8 hours a week, or not working at all and being on benefits.

But then the bare minimum isn't hour dependant. A cleaner could slave away for 60 hours a week at minimum wage while the white collar guy makes 5x that amount, 30 hours a week barely doing any work at all.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MidsGuy21 said:


> 40 hours a week is hardly the bare minimum. The bare minimum would be something like 8 hours a week, or not working at all and being on benefits.
> 
> But then the bare minimum isn't hour dependant. A cleaner could slave away for 60 hours a week at minimum wage while the white collar guy makes 5x that amount, 30 hours a week barely doing any work at all.


 Hardly takes much thought to decide which you aspire to be surely?


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

MidsGuy21 said:


> 40 hours a week is hardly the bare minimum. The bare minimum would be something like 8 hours a week, or not working at all and being on benefits.
> 
> But then the bare minimum isn't hour dependant. A cleaner could slave away for 60 hours a week at minimum wage while the white collar guy makes 5x that amount, 30 hours a week barely doing any work at all.


 I never said a 40 hour week was the bare minimum...

but if everyone else around you is doing a 40 hour week and leaving... and you're doing a 40 hour week and leaving... and not excelling yourself then dont expect to move places..

this applys to most people and not all - totally depends in your role tho...

And that cleaner slaving away 60 hour weeks when she only needs to do 40 may get recognised for her efforts.


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Hardly takes much thought to decide which you aspire to be surely?


 No, but working harder does not always = better pay.

Likewise working harder doesn't always = longer hours


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Hardly takes much thought to decide which you aspire to be surely?


 exactly and he compares two people on the opposite end of the specturm... find me that banker, or that stock market analyst or whoever - who got there getting to his 40 hours and going ... cya later im finished.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

MidsGuy21 said:


> *No, but working harder does not always = better pay.*
> 
> Likewise working harder doesn't always = longer hours


 9/10 times it does... in the long run.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

MidsGuy21 said:


> 40 hours a week is hardly the bare minimum. The bare minimum would be something like 8 hours a week, or not working at all and being on benefits.
> 
> But then the bare minimum isn't hour dependant. A cleaner could slave away for 60 hours a week at minimum wage while the white collar guy makes 5x that amount, 30 hours a week barely doing any work at all.


 The white collar guy is paid what he gets because of the skills he has acquired through his years of further education and experience.

you ain't prepared to do anything with your sorry existence. You mock the person who works long hours but at least they get off their ass!

I laugh that you call me a waste man but I do more than you could ever dream of!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> The white collar guy is paid what he gets because of the skills he has acquired through his years of further education and experience.
> 
> you ain't prepared to do anything with your sorry existence. You mock the person who works long hours but at least they get off their ass!
> 
> I laugh that you call me a waste man but I do more than you could ever dream of!


 You have an hedgehog that depends upon you man...


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

todai said:


> 9/10 times it does... in the long run.


 Massively career dependant though, and if you consider the long run, well you could potentially start out on minimum then over 10-15 years end up on the same amount as someone in another career that took 5 years. Take two career paths:

Optometrist: Study to get a degree, become registered optom, work typically 9-5 for anywhere between £30-65k a year, starting salary £25k+. Arguably not a particularly taxing job. Testing sight, a little bit of sales involved, a bit technical using machines, lens powers etc. Not physically taxing in the slightest. Could then go on to open your own practice again working 9 to 5, sky is the limit.

Cleaner: Work for someone else on minimum wage, potentially a lot of hours a week if you want to impress. May be career advancement, maybe not. Could slave away for years and never be given any kind of promotion. In which case you could start your own cleaning business, but then you'd have to put in a lot of hours studying how to run a business, hiring staff, getting your name heard. Then maybe years later return the same salary as the optometrist.

Arguable the cleaner worked a lot harder overall


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

MidsGuy21 said:


> Massively career dependant though, and if you consider the long run, well you could potentially start out on minimum then over 10-15 years end up on the same amount as someone in another career that took 5 years. Take two career paths:
> 
> Optometrist: Study to get a degree, become registered optom, work typically 9-5 for anywhere between £30-65k a year, starting salary £25k+. Arguably not a particularly taxing job. Testing sight, a little bit of sales involved, a bit technical using machines, lens powers etc. Not physically taxing in the slightest. Could then go on to open your own practice again working 9 to 5, sky is the limit.
> 
> ...


 If you run a business your potential earnings are unlimited regardless of what you do you clown! How can you talk about one profession vs another then go onto 'if you started a business....." Blah blah blah


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> You have an hedgehog that depends upon you man...


 Exactly! Looking after a hog is not something to be taken lightly. The prickley little critter needs lots of love and care (and broccoli and chicken and mince  )


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> You have an hedgehog that depends upon you man...


 I chuckle at the man (or teenager?) Who claims I have a sorry existence. Coming from the depressed opiate addict with 12 points on his licence. Spends all day every day on here replying to every one of my posts, does he even work himself?


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

MidsGuy21 said:


> Massively career dependant though, and if you consider the long run, well you could potentially start out on minimum then over 10-15 years end up on the same amount as someone in another career that took 5 years. Take two career paths:
> 
> Optometrist: Study to get a degree, become registered optom, work typically 9-5 for anywhere between £30-65k a year, starting salary £25k+. Arguably not a particularly taxing job. Testing sight, a little bit of sales involved, a bit technical using machines, lens powers etc. Not physically taxing in the slightest. Could then go on to open your own practice again working 9 to 5, sky is the limit.
> 
> ...


 yeh that arguement works well...

for example, go to law school come out earn earn between 50-250k per year.. work between 10-5 court times.. excellent life blah blah 
can't get a job tho... no jobs out there? no experience, start making wills for people like my mate - now 29, earning 20 a year maybe.

go to start your own business, but you only work 8 hour days... so you close, you close on people who finish work at 5 and want to see you, you stop putting effort in, you dont advertise because its beyond your 8 hour work day. you dont do business meetings its outside your 8 hour working day...

you become a peasant you sign on... you earn nothing.

The cleaner - gets employed, works 10-12 hour days... gets promoted in the factory to line supervisor... then manager... then factory manager...


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> If you run a business your potential earnings are unlimited regardless of what you do you clown! How can you talk about one profession vs another then go onto 'if you started a business....." Blah blah blah


 cleaner becomes good at cleaning, shes used to grafting so starts her own business, she works outside 8 hours to accommodate people... cleaner becomes a billionare beause she worked hard establishing a well known cleaning business.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

MidsGuy21 said:


> I chuckle at the man (or teenager?) Who claims I have a sorry existence. Coming from the depressed opiate addict with 12 points on his licence. Spends all day every day on here replying to every one of my posts, does he even work himself?


 Why do you cling to the 12 points on his licence thing? You only have a CBT and a 7bhp cast iron piece of Chinese shite moped lol

i am on paid standby from Amec offshore at the moment so getting just short of £1200 a week from them, I am working my notice out here. Which is a 33kpa job that's just up the road from my house. I also have a couple of businesses one which I have just started again after mothballing earlier this year and I've made £2500 in the last week and a half from that without even trying!

But no doubt it's all lies eh? No opiate addiction as I said I did have an opiate addiction through no fault of my own but shook it off within a week. No big deal.

had depression from low testosterone, again a medical problem but either way I'm sure it's something you can try to poke fun at


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

todai said:


> cleaner becomes good at cleaning, shes used to grafting so starts her own business, she works outside 8 hours to accommodate people... cleaner becomes a billionare beause she worked hard establishing a well known cleaning business.


 Exactly, anyone who thinks they will get anywhere without hard work is a dreamer!


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

todai said:


> yeh that arguement works well...
> 
> for example, go to law school come out earn earn between 50-250k per year.. work between 10-5 court times.. excellent life blah blah
> can't get a job tho... no jobs out there? no experience, start making wills for people like my mate - now 29, earning 20 a year maybe.
> ...


 How hard has your mate tried? If he put as much effort into making a hypothetically successful cleaning business, its arguable that if he applied the same amount of effort in the career he studied for, he could be on that 250k a year on a much more stable income.

There are grad schemes for law, work experience, internships, voluntary work. Find it surprising someone who studied law is only on 20k a year what, 8 years later?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

MidsGuy21 said:


> How hard has your mate tried? If he put as much effort into making a successful cleaning business, its arguable that if he applied the same amount of effort in the career he studied for, he could be on that 250k a year on a much more stable income.
> 
> There are grad schemes for law, work experience, internships, voluntary work. Find it surprising someone who studied law is only on 20k a year what, 8 years later?


 You talk about stuff you don't have a clue about!


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Work smart, not hard

Spose both is better, but that's effort.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

MidsGuy21 said:


> How hard has your mate tried? If he put as much effort into making a successful cleaning business, its arguable that if he applied the same amount of effort in the career he studied for, he could be on that 250k a year on a much more stable income.
> 
> There are grad schemes for law, work experience, internships, voluntary work. Find it surprising someone who studied law is only on 20k a year what, 8 years later?


 I would suspect very hard. if you're putting yourself through uni etc...
problem is theres no jobs... and people in those well paid jobs don't just leave ...


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

MidsGuy21 said:


> What to do what to do.
> 
> Become a wagecuck and work 42+ hours a week or work part time and struggle but have time for gym, social life, meeting girls, self improving, learning etc.
> 
> Which did you pick at 24?


 Work full time and make time for gym, social life, meeting girls, self improving, learning. :thumb


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

@MidsGuy21

My old man is an optician and emigrated to NZ years ago because of the amount of newly qualified OO's (operating opticians) he could barley make ends meet despite glazing his own lenses...... Feel like calling your niave self padowan


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

Oioi said:


> @MidsGuy21
> 
> My old man is an optician and emigrated to NZ years ago because of the amount of newly qualified OO's (operating opticians) he could barley make ends meet despite glazing his own lenses...... Feel like calling your niave self padowan


 Dispensing optom or optom?

I know personally a few optoms who work in indies and/or chains, the big chains regularly take on pre-reg optoms and keep them, you just need to be prepared to move. Its very decent pay for a pretty easy job with a good work/life balance.

Locum optoms are also in high demand for £150-250 a day, working when you want.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

MidsGuy21 said:


> Dispensing optom or optom?
> 
> I know personally a few optoms who work in indies and/or chains, the big chains regularly take on pre-reg optoms and keep them, you just need to be prepared to move. Its very decent pay for a pretty easy job with a good work/life balance.
> 
> Locum optoms are also in high demand for £150-250 a day, working when you want.


 Seems you know the richest op's in the country. Sign me up.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

MidsGuy21 said:


> Dispensing optom or optom?
> 
> I know personally a few optoms who work in indies and/or chains, the big chains regularly take on pre-reg optoms and keep them, you just need to be prepared to move. Its very decent pay for a pretty easy job with a good work/life balance.
> 
> Locum optoms are also in high demand for £150-250 a day, working when you want.


 would you finish your degree... only studying/uni for 8 hours a day?


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Why do you cling to the 12 points on his licence thing? You only have a CBT and a 7bhp cast iron piece of Chinese shite moped lol
> 
> i am on paid standby from Amec offshore at the moment so getting just short of £1200 a week from them, I am working my notice out here. Which is a 33kpa job that's just up the road from my house. I also have a couple of businesses one which I have just started again after mothballing earlier this year and I've made £2500 in the last week and a half from that without even trying!
> 
> ...


 You do all that all while having over 2000 posts on a forum you are on 24/7? This happened.

I've had a driving licence since 2008. The motorbike thread you saw my post in I said i started on that bike, which was a 125 Suzuki which is Japanese.

I passed my test and have a full motorcycle licence a long with a driving licence. I now own a Suzuki C800 motorbike and a car.

You're so bitter its unreal. I can't help but laugh. People turn to drugs when their lives are terrible, just sayin.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm personally working 8.5 but travelling 1 hour one way and 1 hour and a half the other way, theres no way I would get this job without doing so, nor the experience to press me further into my career.

if i had your attitude i'd be sat at home... waiting for that 50k a year job for my 8 hours of grafting... because f**k proving yourself ... you deserve that!


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

Oioi said:


> Seems you know the richest op's in the country. Sign me up.


 Sure thing:

http://jobs.opticianonline.net/job/1401670167/optometrist-hampshire/?TrackID=1124&cmpid=PRC|JOBS|OPJOB-INDEED-ORGANIC#sc=jobfeed&me=feed&cm=Indeed Job Extract


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

todai said:


> I'm personally working 8.5 but travelling 1 hour one way and 1 hour and a half the other way, theres no way I would get this job without doing so, nor the experience to press me further into my career.
> 
> if i had your attitude i'd be sat at home... waiting for that 50k a year job for my 8 hours of grafting... because f**k proving yourself ... you deserve that!


 At the end of the day you're working 8.5 though. You can't add commuting hours onto that, since they vary for everyone. If you don't have kids or a mortgage there's nothing stopping you moving either.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

MidsGuy21 said:


> You do all that all while having over 2000 posts on a forum you are on 24/7? This happened.
> 
> I've had a driving licence since 2008. The motorbike thread you saw my post in I said i started on that bike, which was a 125 Suzuki which is Japanese.
> 
> ...


 Yep turn to drugs when life is terrible, like all the rock stars, movie stars etc. Man they Hoover up serious amounts of Coke cuz their lives are so terrible!

no you don't have a licence or the s**t you speak of or you would have posted up a decent bike not that pile of s**t! Haha

have you ever thought my job is so easy and I do quite literally nothing when I'm here I have the time to hound you? It's no secret what I do for work. I ain't even been to college And left school at 15 but make more than you will ever do and that just from this low meaningless job I do. While you were too busy pulling the head off it listening to Justin bieber I was doing the long hours and hard work and now at 29 my life is easy as f**k!


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

MidsGuy21 said:


> At the end of the day you're working 8.5 though. You can't add commuting hours onto that, since they vary for everyone. If you don't have kids or a mortgage there's nothing stopping you moving either.


 yes there is, family... friends.... we aren't all loaners.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

MidsGuy21 said:


> At the end of the day you're working 8.5 though. You can't add commuting hours onto that, since they vary for everyone. If you don't have kids or a mortgage there's nothing stopping you moving either.


 alright, offshore I work 12 hours... just gonna phone up and say, 'na mate, no working 12, working 8, but it'll be a well worked 8... how does that sound?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

MidsGuy21 said:


> Sure thing:
> 
> http://jobs.opticianonline.net/job/1401670167/optometrist-hampshire/?TrackID=1124&cmpid=PRC|JOBS|OPJOB-INDEED-ORGANIC#sc=jobfeed&me=feed&cm=Indeed Job Extract


 Flexible to cover Norfolk...... You reckon you'll be doing 9-5?


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Yep turn to drugs when life is terrible, like all the rock stars, movie stars etc. Man they Hoover up serious amounts of Coke cuz their lives are so terrible!
> 
> no you don't have a licence or the s**t you speak of or you would have posted up a decent bike not that pile of s**t! Haha
> 
> have you ever thought my job is so easy and I do quite literally nothing when I'm here I have the time to hound you? It's no secret what I do for work. I ain't even been to college And left school at 15 but make more than you will ever do and that just from this low meaningless job I do. While you were too busy pulling the head off it listening to Justin bieber I was doing the long hours and hard work and now at 29 my life is easy as f**k!


 Rock stars like Kurt Cobain? Lol, thats your future if you carry on.

Of course I have a licence, I dont need to post photo evidence of it though, like you havn't for your make believe jobs. No need to be salty because you're one 37 in a 30 away from losing yours 

To be honest that sounds like hell, a very easy job where you do nothing. That amount of boredom will drive anyones test down and drug reliance up. Truly happy, successful people don't spend all day on forums, thats the fact.

I don't need to earn loads of money, I was born into a rich family, hence my dilemma of working long hours or toning it down and chill. That angers you so much though, your whole life must anger you else you wouldn't speed everywhere. Late for work were you? Aha


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Oioi said:


> Flexible to cover Norfolk...... You reckon you'll be doing 9-5?


 i looked around, seen salaries as low as 30k per year... he choose the best one in a prime location...

I'm sure i can find cleaners who charge £200 a day also.


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

todai said:


> alright, offshore I work 12 hours... just gonna phone up and say, 'na mate, no working 12, working 8, but it'll be a well worked 8... how does that sound?


 If you enjoy working 12 hours then carry on, if not, no one is stopping you moving into a career with less hours involved.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@MidsGuy21

Many people have had drug or drink issues on here.

Using that against them with your naive & at times stupid posts, shows your immaturity & makes me wonder if you're just another boring troll.

To be blunt, either post something intelligent or piss off.


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

Oioi said:


> Flexible to cover Norfolk...... You reckon you'll be doing 9-5?


 Its essentially a locum vacancy.

http://jobs.opticianonline.net/job/1401670882/optometrist-manchester-cheshire/

http://jobs.opticianonline.net/job/1401671503/full-or-part-time-optometrist-biggleswade-bedfordshire/?LinkSource=PremiumListing

There are over 500 Optometrist jobs in England alone, and you're telling me your dad had to move countries to find work?


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

latblaster said:


> @MidsGuy21
> 
> Many people have had drug or drink issues on here.
> 
> ...


 Falsely saying I don't have a driving licence is mature by comparison? Give me a break, the guy replies to every post I make relentlessly. It's concerning to say the least.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

MidsGuy21 said:


> Its essentially a locum vacancy.
> 
> http://jobs.opticianonline.net/job/1401670882/optometrist-manchester-cheshire/
> 
> ...


 I've spent a long time with family in the business. Your op post mentioned getting your own practice...... Certainly not that easy to make good money.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

MidsGuy21 said:


> Its essentially a locum vacancy.
> 
> http://jobs.opticianonline.net/job/1401670882/optometrist-manchester-cheshire/
> 
> ...


 How many graduated this year?


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

Oioi said:


> How many graduated this year?


 Grads have to either stay on for a masters or join a practice as a pre-reg for a year. Those 500+ jobs are for qualified optoms not pre-reg so it makes no difference. For every pre-reg there needs to be an optom to show them the ropes throughout their pre reg year.

As a profession its certainly not on the decline and not over saturated.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

MidsGuy21 said:


> As a profession its certainly not on the decline and not over saturated.


 You know so much. This must be why specsavers can sell cheaper than an independent can produce.......


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

Oioi said:


> You know so much. This must be why specsavers can sell cheaper than an independent can produce.......


 Many different options. Become a franchisee, go into pre and post LASIK consultancy, contact lens research/technician. In my local town there's an indie which has been there for 15 years down some back street, would it be there if it was losing money?

A lot of people avoid the likes of Specsavers in favour of a more personal experience with better care. Specsavers is like a conveyor belt of customers. I certainly didn't like that so I went elsewhere.


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> have you ever thought my job is so easy and I do quite literally nothing when I'm here I have the time to hound you?


 So whats what you do then, harass people who don't want anything to do with your pathetic self?

That's how rapists start out...


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

MidsGuy21 said:


> So whats what you do then, harass people who don't want anything to do with your pathetic self?
> 
> That's how rapists start out...


 I can show you what a rapist does if you like?

I only harass you cuz your a [email protected] and deserve it.


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I can show you what a rapist does if you like?
> 
> I only harass you cuz your a [email protected] and deserve it.


 Its because you're mentally unstable, the evidence is clear. Must have been bullied at school as well. Hope women keep themselves at arms length for their own sake.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Russell Brand was a heroing addict and 'Jerry ward too' Bios3 on youtube..,
they do alright.

So are you an optician the Midsguy21? what do you work as?

ps very very simple way to prove everything - show a picture of your bike with UKM written on a piece of paper...


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

todai said:


> Russell Brand was a heroing addict and 'Jerry ward too' Bios3 on youtube..,
> they do alright.
> 
> So are you an optician the Midsguy21? what do you work as?
> ...


 Or your £20,000 in savings you have? Or the porno you stared in?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

todai said:


> Russell Brand was a heroing addict and 'Jerry ward too' Bios3 on youtube..,
> they do alright.
> 
> So are you an optician the Midsguy21? what do you work as?
> ...


 Yup, & it will just say: Sigma.... 

@Sigma


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

latblaster said:


> Yup, & it will just say: Sigma....
> 
> @Sigma


 Or his other profile 'no one'


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Or your £20,000 in savings you have? Or the porno you stared in?


 haha he could prove both those... if you're big enough to say you have 20k of savings then why not show it... lol 
also show porn movie.. would like to see if I'm bigger ...


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

todai said:


> haha he could prove both those... if you're big enough to say you have 20k of savings then why not show it... lol
> also show porn movie.. would like to see if I'm bigger ...


 He was the one giving te blow job! :thumb


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> He was the one giving te blow job! :thumb


 maybe he spent his 20k in savings to get a glory hole...


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

todai said:


> maybe he spent his 20k in savings to get a glory hole...


 He wouldn't need to spend his wages mummy and daddy would just give him te money as they know the only action he will ever get is when he pays for it


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Saved up £20k by 24 but has never worked. I bet he gets more than an orange and a handful of nuts at Xmas...

well.... I bet he gets a handful of nuts and a gob full of nuts at least


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

He deleted the Pics of his crappy little chopper style moped thingy which apparently was many years ago but he spoke about it in the present tense.... Hmmmm?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Ok...ok...let's all calm down here.

It's obvious that @MidsGuy21 is trying to gain attention coz he wants a 'male partner'.

I think we should be more understanding of Chutney Ferretts.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

latblaster said:


> Ok...ok...let's all calm down here.
> 
> It's obvious that @MidsGuy21 is trying to gain attention coz he wants a 'male partner'.
> 
> I think we should be more understanding of Chutney Ferretts.


 I think he must fancy me? What do you reckon?


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Saved up £20k by 24 but has never worked. I bet he gets more than an orange and a handful of nuts at Xmas...
> 
> well.... I bet he gets a handful of nuts and a gob full of nuts at least


 here, i had 20k in savings around 23 years of age... but I had been grafting my wee balls off working offshore for 2 and a bit years by then... i took 6 months off and spent it ALLLLLLL lol


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

latblaster said:


> Ok...ok...let's all calm down here.
> 
> It's obvious that @MidsGuy21 is trying to gain attention coz he wants a 'male partner'.
> 
> I think we should be more understanding of Chutney Ferretts.


 male on male porn... makes sense now... he's recruiting


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Ok...ok...let's all calm down here.
> 
> It's obvious that @MidsGuy21 is trying to gain attention coz he wants a 'male partner'.
> 
> I think we should be more understanding of *Chutney Ferretts*.


 We prefer the term "************" or "abomination" :lol:


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

todai said:


> male on male porn... makes sense now... he's recruiting


 It all makes sense now! That's why he comes onto a lifting forum, looking for hunky strong men that can chuck him about!


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

todai said:


> haha he could prove both those... if you're big enough to say you have 20k of savings then why not show it... lol
> also show porn movie.. would like to see if I'm bigger ...


 Here you go, recently moved some from one account to another for a few things i wanted to buy (this account is a postal one only):

And bike:

Told you, not a liar, well apart from the pron thing, that was an obvious troll, not sure why everyone believed that.


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> He deleted the Pics of his crappy little chopper style moped thingy which apparently was many years ago but he spoke about it in the present tense.... Hmmmm?


 Yea, i've literally just proved you wrong :lol:


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

credit were its due... he's done you @Haunted_Sausage
anyways heres his other account


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

MidsGuy21 said:


> Here you go, recently moved some from one account to another for a few things i wanted to buy (this account is a postal one only):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Pahahaha!!! Gayest bike ever!! Plus it's your dads


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

p.s did you save that only working 8 hour days?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Yup, dis is Sigma!! :thumb


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Sigma sigma sigma!! Why did you get banned again??


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Just contacted HSBC, & they've confirmed the account name as G4P.


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Pahahaha!!! Gayest bike ever!! Plus it's your dads


 29 years of age calling a bike gay.

Just proved you wrong and that's all you've got? My god you're tragic.


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

todai said:


> p.s did you save that only working 8 hour days?


 Yea, if that.



latblaster said:


> Yup, dis is Sigma!! :thumb


 Checked this Sigma guy you're on about. He joined April 2014. I joined March 2013. You're as ridiculous as HS


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

MidsGuy21 said:


> 29 years of age calling a bike gay.
> 
> Just proved you wrong and that's all you've got? My god you're tragic.


 Do you like hairy men?

PM me if you do....


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

MidsGuy21 said:


> Yea, if that.
> 
> Checked this Sigma guy you're on about. He joined April 2014. I joined March 2013. You're as ridiculous as HS


 Maybe, but Mr Sausage is sooo handsome.


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Do you like hairy men?
> 
> PM me if you do....


 14,770 posts on a forum.

You ain't getting no action from either sex. Even a dog would get bored of you sat there for hours on end.


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Maybe, but Mr Sausage is sooo handsome.


 Pics?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

MidsGuy21 said:


> 14,770 posts on a forum.
> 
> You ain't getting no action from either sex. Even a dog would get bored of you sat there for hours on end.


 There's always Donkeys....is that so wrong?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

MidsGuy21 said:


> 29 years of age calling a bike gay.
> 
> Just proved you wrong and that's all you've got? My god you're tragic.


 It is! They're called 'intruders' for a reAson, even Suzuki know they're shite. Plus we all know it's your dads bag of nails and yours In that 125 that's even worse!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

MidsGuy21 said:


> Pics?


 No pics mate, just videos.

You'll be shocked!!! :whistling:


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> It is! They're called 'intruders' for a reAson, even Suzuki know they're shite. Plus we all know it's your dads bag of nails and yours In that 125 that's even worse!


 Post pics of your car assuming you actually have one if we're going to judge transport. It has 12000 on the clock, bag of nails? Lol you're so pathetic. You dont even have a bike or licence.

Also post pics of your bank statement considering you're making 1000's a week. Or is that all part of your mental illness from all the opiates?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

latblaster said:


> Maybe, but Mr Sausage is sooo handsome.


 It's true, I can't deny it


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> It's true, I can't deny it


 I bet you live in some pissy flat somewhere, single (obviously) because no self respecting woman would go with you.

But lets say she would, she literally couldn't with your low test beta ass:

'Is it in yet?'.

'Umm yea, i'm just too depressed to get it hard'.

'Fvck this drive me home!'

'Sorry can't, lost my licence speeding in my 1999 1 litre Corsa, you'll have to pay your own taxi i'm skint'.

'Loser'

:lol:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Mr Mids.....I think we should all congratulate you as being the 2016 Troll Winner. :thumb

Well done.


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Mr Mids.....I think we should all congratulate as being the 2016 Troll Winner. :thumb
> 
> Well done.


 A troll generally lies about stuff. If the pics aren't enough evidence for you, I don't know what more to tell you.

A lot of jealousy going around though and more wild claims than anything i've come out with. It's fun rustling HS so much, think i'll carry on. Had no idea the dude was 29 though, i'd have knocked 15 years off that for a more accurate representation of his mental state


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

MidsGuy21 said:


> A troll generally lies about stuff. If the pics aren't enough evidence for you, I don't know what more to tell you.
> 
> A lot of jealousy going around though and more wild claims than anything i've come out with. It's fun rustling HS so much, think i'll carry on. Had no idea the dude was 29 though, i'd have knocked 15 years off that for a more accurate representation of his mental state


 Well, I think to prove your validity, a close up cock pic would be very nice. :lol:

Btw, how old am I?


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Well, I think to prove your validity, a close up cock pic would be very nice. :lol:
> 
> Btw, how old am I?


 Its a bit cheesy, can wash first or are you alright with that?

In all honesty, i'd guess 35?


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

life has been hard for me back in the 80s i used to steal wood of building sites to keep the coal fire going

View attachment 133909


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

MidsGuy21 said:


> Its a bit cheesy, can wash first or are you alright with that?
> 
> In all honesty, i'd guess 35?


 HAHAHAH i like the topic name change!!!

heres a pic of me, only working 12 hour days... then going to the gym and getting little sleep.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

vetran said:


> life has been hard for me back in the 80s i used to steal wood of building sites to keep the coal fire going
> 
> View attachment 133909


 Well this is not what I had in mind when you said your gonna post a pic with wood in your hand!


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

MidsGuy21 said:


> Its because you're mentally unstable, the evidence is clear. Must have been bullied at school as well. Hope women keep themselves at arms length for their own sake.


 You seem confused by the words evidence and fact



latblaster said:


> Yup, & it will just say: Sigma....
> 
> @Sigma


 Sigma drove an x1 not a peddle n pop aha


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Lol at changing the title.... Clearly another of midsguys lies


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

Oioi said:


> You seem confused by the words evidence and fact
> 
> Sigma drove an x1 not a peddle n pop aha


 How do you know if you joined this month, whereas this Sigma guy was banned last year?

I joined before Sigma, if anything you're more likely to be him. Or HS's sockpuppet account (more likely since you're like a lapdog)


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

im sigma...


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

todai said:


> im sigma...


 There's a bit of sigma in all of us.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

todai said:


> im sigma...


 Yup, & I am Sparticus.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

MidsGuy21 said:


> There's a bit of sigma in all of us.


 Think you mean Semen.

:lol:


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Think you mean Semen.
> 
> :lol:


 Do you want it back?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

latblaster said:


> Think you mean Semen.
> 
> :lol:


 And in his case it isn't a little bit it will be a LOT


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> And in his case it isn't a little bit it will be a LOT


 You can't even produce any with your 7 year old girl test levels :lol:


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

MidsGuy21 said:


> You can't even produce any with your 7 year old girl test levels :lol:


 Pretty sure the 600mg test E has cured that lol


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Pretty sure the 600mg test E has cured that lol


 Only to further shut down your poverty natural test for life? Enjoy pinning for the rest of your life.

Cot damn


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

MidsGuy21 said:


> Only to further shut down your poverty natural test for life? Enjoy pinning for the rest of your life.
> 
> Cot damn


 Ohhh so you now know more than the endochronologist??


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Get a room fellas, jaysus...


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Ohhh so you now know more than the endochronologist??


 I know that you shouldn't supplement to compensate for your DNA.

You were born a low test beta, you should die a low test beta. Lets be honest, more test isn't going to make you pull girls or become less creepy.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

MidsGuy21 said:


> How do you know if you joined this month, whereas this Sigma guy was banned last year?
> 
> I joined before Sigma, if anything you're more likely to be him. Or HS's sockpuppet account (more likely since you're like a lapdog)


 Previous platinum member that asked for his account deleting


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

MidsGuy21 said:


> I know that you shouldn't supplement to compensate for your DNA.
> 
> You were born a low test beta, you should die a low test beta. Lets be honest, more test isn't going to make you pull girls or become less creepy.


 Ummmm no my test levels have dropped since I had meningitis, once again all you can mock is people's illnesses? Real mature


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

Oioi said:


> Previous platinum member that asked for his account deleting


 Not buying that, i'll stick with HS's lapdog/sock puppet


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MidsGuy21 said:


> 29 years of age calling a bike gay.
> 
> Just proved you wrong and that's all you've got? My god you're tragic.


 Did you buy it from Drayton Croft?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

MidsGuy21 said:


> Not buying that, i'll stick with HS's lapdog/sock puppet


 I was here when zorrin lost his head and trekkers had a Fringe hahaha


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Did you buy it from Drayton Croft?


 No lol, never buy cars/bikes from stealers. Just do my research and buy private.


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

You guys been arguing for days now lol.

Meet up and fight

srs


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

DTA said:


> You guys been arguing for days now lol.
> 
> Meet up and fight
> 
> srs


 You just wanna cut the nipples off the loser.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

DTA said:


> You guys been arguing for days now lol.
> 
> Meet up and fight
> 
> srs


 I actually made a meme for that gypsy guy that kept telling me to fly to Dublin so we could fight in an Asda car park......


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

DTA said:


> You guys been arguing for days now lol.
> 
> Meet up and fight
> 
> srs


 Just banter brah


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MidsGuy21 said:


> No lol, never buy cars/bikes from stealers. Just do my research and buy private.


 Sticking it to the dealers now!! :lol:


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> You just wanna cut the nipples off the loser.


 A nipple a day keeps the gyno away


----------



## DTA (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Sticking it to the dealers now!! :lol:


 Guy wants to sell a bike. Worth £3000 real world.

Takes it to stealers, they buy it for £2700, clean and polish it, fresh MOT and an oil change, then sell it for £3300.

Just cut out the middle man and buy from the guy private, do a deal for £2800


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MidsGuy21 said:


> Guy wants to sell a bike. Worth £3000 real world.
> 
> Takes it to stealers, they buy it for £2700, clean and polish it, fresh MOT and an oil change, then sell it for £3300.
> 
> Just cut out the middle man and buy from the guy private, do a deal for £2800


 You're teaching us some real pearls of wisdom....


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> You're teaching us some real pearls of wisdom....


 You said 'sticking it to the dealers'.

Not really sticking it, just explaining why i wouldnt use one.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Oioi said:


> I was here when zorrin lost his head and trekkers had a Fringe hahaha


 Lol @ tekkers with a fringe.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Lol @ tekkers with a fringe.


 @IGotTekkers

fanny before fringe


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

DTA said:


> You guys been arguing for days now lol.
> 
> Meet up and fight
> 
> srs


 I darent, he's already said before he would knock me out! :thumb :thumb :thumb :thumb :thumb :thumb :thumb


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I darent, he's already said before he would knock me out! :thumb :thumb :thumb :thumb :thumb :thumb :thumb


 Aww wheres your sense of humour? I'd have trouble knocking out a 20 stone lard arse anyway lol, bet your farts could knock a small town out.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

MidsGuy21 said:


> Aww wheres your sense of humour? I'd have trouble knocking out a 20 stone lard arse anyway lol, bet your farts could knock a small town out.


 you'd struggle knocking out a good wank!


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> you'd struggle knocking out a good wank!


 Says the fatty, you'd be out of breath!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

MidsGuy21 said:


> Says the fatty, you'd be out of breath!


 Fatty?? Ohhh because of when I joined up and started training again? Like 18 months ago and I was overweight?


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Fatty?? Ohhh because of when I joined up and started training again? Like 18 months ago and I was overweight?


 20 stoner a year ago. No way you've got down to non land whale status in that time chubs!!!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

MidsGuy21 said:


> 20 stoner a year ago. No way you've got down to non land whale status in that time chubs!!!


 Sure


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Sure [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.5/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_wink.png&key=6fdef74361d8af8c54d6a26e30a7b17033f6e0ba73b641a8297c72f4fca75b04[/IMG]


 Prove it then fat boy post pics, you still havnt backed up your income claims either by the way.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Best internet fight EVER boys.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

MidsGuy21 said:


> Prove it then fat boy post pics, you still havnt backed up your income claims either by the way.


 lol if i didn't need to remain annonymous I would happily virgin boy


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Haunted_Sausage said:
> 
> 
> > lol if i didn't need to remain annonymous I would happily virgin boy


 20 stone, works a poverty offshore job, not seen his own dick in 15 years and calls other people virgins!!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

MidsGuy21 said:


> 20 stone, works a poverty offshore job, not seen his own dick in 15 years and calls other people virgins!!


 £50k+ for 6 months work? I don't call that poverty but it probably is to you seeing as you earn.... Oh wait.... £00,000


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> £50k+ for 6 months work? I don't call that poverty but it probably is to you seeing as you earn.... Oh wait.... £00,000


 Strong estats, but no proof of your accounts. Its all hot air like your fat ass produces all the time.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

0161M said:


> I get the total per month is 450
> 
> But when I look at mortgages they say things like borrow 200k over 25 years pay back 290k or whatever
> 
> That 90k interest is just the same as what you woukd be paying to rent somewhere so there is no difference


 So your trying to say if I buy my house for 450 quid a month with vast majority of that going to they gave, I'm no better off than if I'd paid 450 to pay someone else's mortgage ?.

the more expensive the house the more it's worth buying imo

They could devalue but as a general trend a 200k house now will be worth a lot more in 25 years

Also not taking into account when you finish the mortgage you live there rent free as opposed to paying rent till you die


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

gycraig said:


> So your trying to say if I buy my house for 450 quid a month with vast majority of that going to they gave, I'm no better off than if I'd paid 450 to pay someone else's mortgage ?.
> 
> the more expensive the house the more it's worth buying imo
> 
> ...


 Yeah that's what I'm saying

Because 25 years of that 450 would be the interest and then the other 200 grand you pay would be the loan repayment

So you're just giving the 450 to the bank rather than the landlord

The rent free after paying off the mortgage is a good thought though and one I hadn't considered. So yeah you're right actually it is better to buy lol


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

This thread is great. We have a grown mate using lol, calling a bike gay and make claims he isn't prepared to validate. We have a younger man backing up his claims but then going onto say someone can't get lean from 20 stone in 18 months. Of course they can do it in 6. Few exchanges to bait one and another back and forth.

Paying off a mortgage is far better than renting. I won't be paying any mortgage or rent when I'm 50 as I will have my house paid off.

For others saying not many people in low 20's have 20k savings I know loads that do and myself included before buying my house. Problem is nowadays many morons would prefer to love at home pay 400 to lease a flashy car and go party every weekend like they are rich


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

UlsterRugby said:


> UlsterRugby said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is great. We have a grown mate using lol, calling a bike gay and make claims he isn't prepared to validate. We have a younger man backing up his claims but then going onto say someone can't get lean from 20 stone in 18 months. Of course they can do it in 6. Few exchanges to bait one and another back and forth.
> ...


 Quote system is fukd on here.

Part of the reason I've saved a fair bit is because I'm not stupid with money. Would never lease a flashy car and be a fake baller. I just buy the essentials with treats every now and then. My bike is a luxury, I don't need it but its a fun hobby. I know guys who would blow £500 on a night out clubbing and a strip club. I never spend more than £50 on a night out.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

MidsGuy21 said:


> Quote system is fukd on here.
> 
> Part of the reason I've saved a fair bit is because I'm not stupid with money. Would never lease a flashy car and be a fake baller. I just buy the essentials with treats every now and then. My bike is a luxury, I don't need it but its a fun hobby. I know guys who would blow £500 on a night out clubbing and a strip club. I never spend more than £50 on a night out.


 I'm the same mate I'm 26 myself bought a bike because I wanted to. Did 2 tours Afghanistan saved my money and put a deposit on a house kitted it out and bought myself my audi a3.

Others prefer to spend 60 month contract on the new flashy I phone, few hundred on new clothes and same again on nights out so they can upload photos to Instagram and Facebook to make it look like they are happy. Whilst drying a car that's 300-450 a month lease but they end of the day it's mum and dads where they lay their head


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

UlsterRugby said:


> I'm the same mate I'm 26 myself bought a bike because I wanted to. Did 2 tours Afghanistan saved my money and put a deposit on a house kitted it out and bought myself my audi a3.
> 
> Others prefer to spend 60 month contract on the new flashy I phone, few hundred on new clothes and same again on nights out so they can upload photos to Instagram and Facebook to make it look like they are happy. Whilst drying a car that's 300-450 a month lease but they end of the day it's mum and dads where they lay their head


 What bike you got? I've always preferred V Twins but been massively tempted by a tidy fz6. I just know I'll miss the obnoxiously loud straight throughs lol


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

superpube said:


> Best internet fight EVER boys.


 Think it's gonna be the first UKM gay marriage!! :thumb


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Think it's gonna be the first UKM gay marriage!! [IMG alt=":thumb" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_thumbup.gif&key=3cd28e15909dc292cef90997b74d15d00d6732604c30812dfb88a3e6ec03c285[/IMG]


 Aren't you interested then? I like a bear who blasts his lats


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

OP, what's your bike?


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

i want one of these bad boys:










only if i could afford it


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

never-say-never said:


> i want one of these bad boys:
> 
> 
> 
> only if i could afford it [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_sad.png&key=5f2404ff95045e5a1dfc47075a356f283bf702259d3b886bee3c5c64156725f1[/IMG]


 Gross. I have a Suzuki C800 with V&H cruzers.

If you like bikes like that you could get a Harley 883 for £3k ish and mod it. Or for much less a Virago 535 and chop it. They look decent chopped and can be done for not much money.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

never-say-never said:


> i want one of these bad boys:
> 
> 
> 
> only if i could afford it


 Lol what is it a 50cc? Can barely see the barrel!

Looks pretty awesome though


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

MidsGuy21 said:


> Gross. I have a Suzuki C800 with V&H cruzers.
> 
> If you like bikes like that you could get a Harley 883 for £3k ish and mod it. Or for much less a Virago 535 and chop it. They look decent chopped and can be done for not much money.


 I hate choppers.. I like bobbers....

I did buy a chopper style bike off eBay as a project and tried to turn it into a bobber but passed the cosmetic stuff, I didn't have a clue what was wrong with it (wasn't starting).. so I sold it back on eBay and the guy who bought off me sent me a video of it running perectly just an hour later after he collected it from me lol

I won't do that again... I will buy an already made bobber and will enjoy it...


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

superpube said:


> Lol what is it a 50cc? Can barely see the barrel!
> 
> Looks pretty awesome though


 nah, this one is 125cc (road legal)... but they do the same one in 150cc and 250cc as well

its an american made bike and the company called 'hard knock kikker'


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

never-say-never said:


> I hate choppers.. I like bobbers....
> 
> I did buy a chopper style bike off eBay as a project and tried to turn it into a bobber but passed the cosmetic stuff, I didn't have a clue what was wrong with it (wasn't starting).. so I sold it back on eBay and the guy who bought off me sent me a video of it running perectly just an hour later after he collected it from me lol
> 
> I won't do that again... I will buy an already made bobber and will enjoy it...


 Virago 535 bobber. Had an unmodded one as my second bike. Kick myself for selling it as it was a 1990 mint condition, can be had fairly cheap though :


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

MidsGuy21 said:


> Virago 535 bobber. Had an unmodded one as my second bike. Kick myself for selling it as it was a 1990 mint condition, can be had fairly cheap though :


 lovely bike that is...


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

I work 60 hours a week but I get up at 4am finish work at 4 pm bed for 10 . You don't need 8 hours sleep 6 is plenty


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

bottleneck25 said:


> I work 60 hours a week but I get up at 4am finish work at 4 pm bed for 10 . You don't need 8 hours sleep 6 is plenty


 Of course you don't need 8 hours no studies back up this myth


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MidsGuy21 said:


> What bike you got? I've always preferred V Twins but been massively tempted by a tidy fz6. I just know I'll miss the obnoxiously loud straight throughs lol


 I have a 950cc V-twin and a single 450cc and 2 stroke 250cc.

Would like an FZ1N but they're physically too small for me as I'm tall and quite large. Haha.


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I have a 950cc V-twin and a single 450cc and 2 stroke 250cc.
> 
> Would like an FZ1N but they're physically too small for me as *I'm tall and quite large. Haha. *


 Vfr800?

VTEC yo!

Or become old before your time, get a Goldwing.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MidsGuy21 said:


> Vfr800?
> 
> VTEC yo!
> 
> Or become old before your time, get a Goldwing.


 Haha, I ain't THAT old.

I'd say I have the work/life balance about right...


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Haha, I ain't THAT old.
> 
> I'd say I have the work/life balance about right...
> 
> ...


 'Mirin, where is that?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MidsGuy21 said:


> 'Mirin, where is that?


 Haha, Colorado, one of my storage places and the prairies.

I shipped my bike out to America and rode the TAT(Trans America Trail) which is slowly becoming more and more tarmacced but it was mostly dirt when I did it.

The 2 outdoor pics are my 950 whereas the indoor ones are the 450 and 250


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

MidsGuy21 said:


> Quote system is fukd on here.
> 
> Part of the reason I've saved a fair bit is because I'm not stupid with money. Would never lease a flashy car and be a fake baller. I just buy the essentials with treats every now and then. My bike is a luxury, I don't need it but its a fun hobby. I know guys who would blow £500 on a night out clubbing and a strip club. I *never spend more than £50 on a night out.*


 tight as f**k... you got a misses?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Lol @ tekkers with a fringe.


 Setting trends since 1988 mate. Beiber looked to me for style advice


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes said:


> Probably the part-time one.
> 
> I would rather be happy than work 42+ hours a week for more pay. My dad does that and he's never happy lol


 I'd love to cum all over youre face


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Acidreflux said:


> I'd love to cum all over youre face


 *your  :whistling:


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes said:


> *your :whistling:


 I'd still like to cum on your face


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Haha, I ain't THAT old.
> 
> I'd say I have the work/life balance about right...
> 
> ...


 Looks awesome that mate, you take the 450 out on the roads at all?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Oioi said:


> @MidsGuy21
> 
> My old man is an optician and emigrated to NZ years ago because of the amount of newly qualified OO's (operating opticians) he could barley make ends meet despite glazing his own lenses...... Feel like calling your niave self padowan


 He should have seen this coming....


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> He should have seen this coming....


 Very droll Steven.... :thumb


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Looks awesome that mate, you take the 450 out on the roads at all?


 All 3 bikes are road legal. I get out on the 450 about once a month.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Yes said:


> Probably the part-time one.
> 
> I would rather be happy than work 42+ hours a week for more pay. My dad does that and he's never happy lol


 Used to work 80 hours plus as a production supervisor, quitting was the best thing I ever did, money was great, not worth being a slave to £ though. Took me a while to realise that doing something you enjoy is more important.


----------

